# Greenies...special



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Is this a good price/deal for greenies...I think shipping is free!









Greenies

~Elegant


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I've heard about these treats...someone told me that their dog loves them. The site states that they are made for dogs over 6 months and over 10 lbs. I guess I have to wait.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow, that is a good deal!~

Thanks Elegant :excl: 

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is a great price, thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks,
That is a good price.
I got a good deal on DoggyGifts.com
the other day too. I buy Nupro supplement from there. The shipping is also free/included in the price.
We buy the regular size...he usually gets on everyday-every other day. 
He LOVES them!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

that is a great buy, it looks like you have to buy a bulk purchase but still a good deal. Our malts are not 10lbs and they habe been eating them since about 5 mos. The vet said not a problem, they can cause diarrhea in some dogs, but not ours. We get the pettite ones. When they were little it would take them all day to eat them, know they are gone in minutes







Gives them great breath and my dogs have the whitest teeth in town (IMHO). I have not met a dog yet that does not love them.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm happy it was a good deal!

~Elegant


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

I've seen those greenie things in the pet store, are they good for your dog? Are they treats or toys? How early can you start getting them for your dogs?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting this! I was just about to place an order there and I've been wanting to try the greenies for Tuffy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi loves these. I give her the petite ones. She's been getting these since she was 4 or 5 months old. I have noticed after eating one her poop is green. But besides that she has never had a problem. 

I haven't tried this but someone at the pet food store told me that they freeze theirs to keep them really fresh. I think they ment they get a big bag and then freeze them leaving only a few out.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey elegant you just made me spend 30 bucks over there







they have some great deals! Thanks i got the greenies 2 pair of pjs







and some toys tooo cute! hey free shipping too ill take it







~ Denise


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 22 2004, 07:13 PM
> *Hey elegant you just made me spend 30 bucks over there
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You can't go wrong with free shipping!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

~Elegant


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Greenies make dogs evil!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 23 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Greenies make dogs evil!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It's so true!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 23 2004, 08:05 AM
> *Greenies make dogs evil!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's not even a joke! HAHA. Mine would KILL IT. Whenever I give Cloud stuff like that, I MAKE him kiss me and I'd touch and annoy him. He use to growl and snap at ya, but now he only growls, but I think it's has more to do with natural instincts than him being mean to me. He'd be chewing on it and when I say "kiss me, kiss me" he'd look up and growl while he's kissing me. It makes me laugh because I'm being annoying to him. HEHEHE


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

THanks that is a great price!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 23 2004, 02:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even a joke! HAHA. Mine would KILL IT. Whenever I give Cloud stuff like that, I MAKE him kiss me and I'd touch and annoy him. He use to growl and snap at ya, but now he only growls, but I think it's has more to do with natural instincts than him being mean to me. He'd be chewing on it and when I say "kiss me, kiss me" he'd look up and growl while he's kissing me. It makes me laugh because I'm being annoying to him. HEHEHE
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18170
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do the same!! I always interupt while hes biting...haha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Kodie--heheheh we're mean mommies.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

whenever i throw balls or toys and play fetch

i make jongee kiss me first and then i throw it

umma (mommy in korean) kissy~ 

or

umma bbo bbo (kiss in korean)

jongee is bilingual.haha..

and she licks my lips and runs for the ball !


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

DMZ dogs--I'm guilty of letting my babies kiss me too.. EEHEE. I try to be aware of what they're licking before they kiss me though.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

hhahaha... me too!! Plus i brush Kodie's teeth every morning!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i dont really care if she kisses me on the lips even if she licks or eats something disgusting
(poop for example)

shes my baby !!

i have unconditional love [email protected]@[email protected]!~ 

who cares???

shes showing me she loves me !!!











i also heard that dogs mouths are cleaner than human mouths!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I let Princess kiss my lips too.







Everyone else (my family, my bf and his family)thinks it's SO disgusting. I'm with you mee, we have unconditional love for our baby. I don't know if I can kiss her after she licks or eats poop though..... :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 23 2004, 11:18 PM
> *I don't know if I can kiss her after she licks or eats poop though..... :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18311*


[/QUOTE]

maybe im the only werid one here





































its not my fault i love her soooo much !


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think Tuffy is too grossed out to kiss me on the lips!







He isn't much for kisses, so when he wants to give them, I'll take them.. it makes me feel special.. and now that I've typed that, I sound a little weird!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.... Kodie bit me tonight!!! I tried to take his greenie from him...and he growled and got soooo nasty... but thats not when i bit me... a few mins later... he found a leaf on the floor by the front door and i went to get it out of his mouth... and then he BIT me!!!!!!!!!! He has never acted this way before since i got him, over 1yr ago! Ever since i started giving him greenies.. i'm tellin u... he has this nasty streak about him now.. WHAT DO I DO??? Stop the greenies?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 24 2004, 10:25 PM
> *omg.... Kodie bit me tonight!!! I tried to take his greenie from him...and he growled and got soooo nasty... but thats not when i bit me... a few mins later... he found a leaf on the floor by the front door and i went to get it out of his mouth... and then he BIT me!!!!!!!!!!  He has never acted this way before since i got him, over 1yr ago!  Ever since i started giving him greenies.. i'm tellin u... he has this nasty streak about him now.. WHAT DO I DO??? Stop the greenies?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18512*


[/QUOTE]

oh im so sorry to hear that Kodie's mom..

i only fed jongee one bag of greenies..she started getting "greedy" and not allow me to touch her greenies that was in her mouth..
after she finished her first bag, i never bought her greenies again

her poop is green whenever she eats it and its all slimy and mixed with diarrhea so probably isnt that good for her..

maybe i'll buy one later later ..

maybe u shuold stop giving Kodie greenies for a while, or train him not to be greedy and teach him how to "share"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i used to hold the greenies for park when he wasnt coordinated....maybe thats why he doesnt care when i touch his food/treats.....maybe one of the befavior experts can help.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Nicole... thanx for the advice.. i forgot that when a dog bites or growls your supposed to turn them on their back..







Ohh... i have tried to give Kodie his greenies by hand...and he wont bite or growl at me when i hold the greenie while he bites it... but once i let go of it and he takes it, forget it.. he will get nasty when i try to get it back!! So i'm confused as to why he gets nasty with greenies to begin with, since hes nice to me while i'm holding it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank,s for the site.I pay $25.00 for these at the petstore.Never again.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone notice that they charge you 5 bucks for "handling?" I'm not thrilled with that charming little charge....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 25 2004, 01:03 PM
> *If Wally or Toby did growl at me, I would flip them on their back, hold them down and stand over them to show that I am the alpha.  JMHO
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18548*


[/QUOTE]

I believe that is called the Alpha Roll and everything I've read lately says not to do that. However, what you are describing is just flipping and standing over him. The true Alpha Roll involves putting your hands at their throat. It was an accepted training method several years ago but it has fallen out of favor with the "experts".... at least those whom I have read. Just to inform others who might be doing the true Alpha Roll, here is info from one site: http://dogs.about.com/cs/basictraining/a/alpha_roll.htm

"An Alpha Roll is the act of flipping your dog onto his back, and holding his throat. Supposedly this will teach him that YOU are Alpha, and he will respect you for this. 

The only reason that a dog will FORCEFULLY flip another dog over on its back is to kill the animal. By forcing an animal to submit in that way you are literally putting the fear of death into them, they think you are trying to kill them. It is not surprising that a lot of people get bit trying to do the alpha roll - the dog believes that the human is trying to kill them so they try and defend themselves. Doing this behavior to an already dominant animal can increase the likelihood of aggression. Doing this to an already submissive animal will increase the fear in that animal - leading to submissive urination and possible fear biting. Hands should never, ever be used to hurt an animal - *an alpha roll does just that and its efficacy at asserting dominance is next to zero." *


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

and why has it fallen out of favor. i have had a lot of success with this technique


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i spoke to an oldschool trainer before and i was referred to a book by Barbera Woodhouse. all new trainers hate woodhouse's method because its not "positive reinforcement". meaning----stuffing your dogs face with treats every minute of the day. i think that if something works for you...try it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:25 PM
> *and why has it fallen out of favor.  i have had a lot of success with this technique
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22439*


[/QUOTE]

I added some more info to my original post.... see the link in my post above.......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont strangle my dog when he is on his back


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:29 PM
> *i dont strangle my dog when he is on his back
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22446*


[/QUOTE]

Glad to know that!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 09:25 PM
> *and why has it fallen out of favor.  i have had a lot of success with this technique
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22439*


[/QUOTE]
Yes I have had great success too!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats scary to think that your dog thinks he's going to get killed. i honestly dont think thats true though. i roll all my dogs on their backs all the time....they seem to love it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

whos to say the people who wrote this information are "experts"?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:33 PM
> *whos to say the people who wrote this information are "experts"?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22451*


[/QUOTE]

I've read this same basic information from many sources.... my groomer has been training dogs for many years and she also does not recommend it. Every book, article, web site and the like that I have read about training speaks negatively about the Alpha Roll. Just sharing what I have been reading.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 12 2004, 09:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read this same basic information from many sources.... my groomer has been training dogs for many years and she also does not recommend it. Every book, article, web site and the like that I have read about training speaks negatively about the Alpha Roll. Just sharing what I have been reading.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22459
[/B][/QUOTE]
thats interesting....thnaks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a little more info..... from three different Web sites:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...S=1&SourceID=60
"Oh, stop that alpha rollover! That is making her more and more defensive! Even the people who originally wrote that book and recommended that maneuver changed their position on it some years later, but unfortunately people keep teaching it, and doing it. It is extremely harmful to the relationship between dog and owner in many cases. The dogs in which it does no harm, didn't need it anyway!"

http://doityourself.com/pets/whosboss.htm
"Alpha roll: Pin the dog to ground on its side with feet away from you. Hold scruff/collar with one hand to pin head down (gently but firmly) with the other hand on hip/groin area (groin area contact will tend to cause the dog to submit to you.) Not recommended."

http://bullmastiffinfo.tripod.com/alpha.htm
"If you have a dominant dog, you need to take steps to establish yourself as the top dog. If your dog is dominant aggressive (showing signs of aggression; biting, growling, showing his teeth - combined with the above behaviors), a canine behaviorist is a valuable resource. He or she can help you determine a program, usually using the steps outlined below, that is SAFE for you to try with your dog. Some trainers (rarely behaviorists) recommend an Alpha Roll to help establish dominance. This involves swiftly rolling a dog on his back and holding him there until he submits by lying still and looking away. It may be accompanied by growling or shaking the dog. This maneuver is patterned after something that wolves and dogs sometimes do to each other while fighting. Brood bitches will also sometimes roll their puppies in the whelping box. A true alpha roll is an aggressive measure, and if a dog is prone to aggression, he will feel the need to defend himself. If this is the case - you could be seriously hurt! Dogs and wolves do not do this routinely - only in very specific instances - that usually involve aggression of some kind. Routinely alpha rolling your dog only invites mistrust and confusion at best, at worst - aggression. Slowly rolling a dog on his back and holding him there is NOT an alpha roll. It can be considered a training exercise, similar to a long down."


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lets talk about greenies


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 09:50 PM
> *lets talk about greenies
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22467*


[/QUOTE]
Oooh Caesar LOVES them!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i need to get some greenies wheres the best price right now?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 09:55 PM
> *i need to get some greenies wheres the best price right now?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22471*


[/QUOTE]
I don't know i alwasy get them at petsmart


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My babies dun LOVE them greenies. I be scared they choke on em cuz they be eatin it so crazily.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:50 PM
> *lets talk about greenies
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22467*


[/QUOTE]

Well, here's my Greenie story.... Kallie will only eat a Greenie if Catcher has chewed on it a while. So, I give both Catcher and Kallie a Greenie. Catcher lies down and starts chowing down on his..... Kallie stands there and cries and cries for it, even though hers is sitting right there on the floor beside her. So, then I take Catcher's away from him and give it to Kallie (and give Kallie's "fresh" one to Catcher) and then Kallie finally will start chewing on it. I've never known her to eat a fresh one.... she will hide it but not eat it unless Catcher has chewed it first.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

greenies are great xmas gifts b/c they are green!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:09 PM
> *greenies are great xmas gifts b/c they are green!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22477*


[/QUOTE]
Lol too bad there arent reddies either!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey, for those of you who give greenies.....do your dogs poo green? cuz i know what happens when a person eats a green bagel.........it FREAKED me out!!!









good thing they dont have red bagels...i would've gone to the hospital!!! LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lol lol lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 12 2004, 10:13 PM
> *hey, for those of you who give greenies.....do your dogs poo green?  cuz i know what happens when a person eats a green bagel.........it FREAKED me out!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella love to hide greenies. I keep giving them to her thinking she ate the last one but when I do laundry, as soon as I pick up the clothes several greenies fall out! I even got her a bed of her own so she can hide them in there but she didn't get the hint! She does eat them too but she slowly! It takes her about a week to eat one little one.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 12 2004, 10:18 PM
> *Bella love to hide greenies.  I keep giving them to her thinking she ate the last one but when I do laundry, as soon as I pick up the clothes several greenies fall out!  I even got her a bed of her own so she can hide them in there but she didn't get the hint!  She does eat them too but she slowly!  It takes her about a week to eat one little one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22485*


[/QUOTE]
Lol that is too cute!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww thats so cute! i really love her new do!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley hides his now too, he won't eat them any more, just buries them...anyone need some...I have a whole bunch!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope they are not toxic and thats why our dogs love them so.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:21 PM
> *i hope they are not toxic and thats why our dogs love them so.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22489*


[/QUOTE]
But arent they tested? Like the dog food?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 12 2004, 10:25 PM
> *But dog food is tested and some of it has been known to kill dogs
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22491*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I hope they arent toxic either...by the way Caesar eats his big bite science diet food now!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Dental Calculus/Tartar
A leading clinical dental research lab that conducts studies on the oral health
of dogs found nearly an 8 fold reduction in buildup of dental calculus when one Greenies®
was provided daily. Average dental calculus score for test dogs on Greenies® was 3 versus 
26 for dogs not having access to Greenies® - low score is preferred score; 0 is perfect score.
100% of dogs recorded improved whole-mouth calculus index score when on Greenies®




Digestibility:
A leading nationally-know, highly respected independent third-party testing research
kennel documented that Greenies® are not only highly digestible and highly nutritious, 
but Greenies® also increased the digestibility of other dog food in the intestine with 
Greenies®. Hence, your dog gets more nutrition from the same amount of food.




Palatability:
In palatability tests, 100% of test dogs selected Greenies® over one major product 
and 70% of dogs preferred Greenies® against another leading product. One in three 
dogs even chose Greenies® over pig ears which is one of the most difficult products against 
which a product for dogs can be tested. Most manufacturers will not even attempt to test
against pig ears in terms of palatability.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 12 2004, 11:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I hope they arent toxic either...by the way Caesar eats his big bite science diet food now!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22493
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think i am going back to Science Diet when we finish this bag of holistic puppy food. I am going to start swapping him to adult...i can buy SD in town and not drive almost an hour, or order online and pay shipping. 
It can't be THAT bad...I never saw any difference one way or another in any of the foods that I have fed Brinkley...and he has eaten Science Diet, Purina Pro Plan, and the Royal Canin Holistic now.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this site reccomends science diet and greenies!http://www.4dog.info/T/Treats.htm


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 12 2004, 10:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I think i am going back to Science Diet when we finish this bag of holistic puppy food. I am going to start swapping him to adult...i can buy SD in town and not drive almost an hour, or order online and pay shipping. 
It can't be THAT bad...I never saw any difference one way or another in any of the foods that I have fed Brinkley...and he has eaten Science Diet, Purina Pro Plan, and the Royal Canin Holistic now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22495
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah we havent had any problems with Caesar being on science diet either.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:28 PM
> *Dental Calculus/Tartar
> A leading clinical dental research lab that conducts studies on the oral health
> of dogs found nearly an 8 fold reduction in buildup of dental calculus when one Greenies®
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow thanks for sharing all of your helpful knowledge on that! I will continue giving him greenies!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:31 PM
> *this site reccomends science diet and greenies!http://www.4dog.info/T/Treats.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22496*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you!! Science diet is what he eats!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad i could help!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 11:36 PM
> *glad i could help!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i got my bag of greenies on the kings site i saw the same bag at my petstore for more than double







chico is on innova and seems to doing well on it. he loves his greenies


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I get my Greenies at PetSmart... they seem to have really good prices.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've bought greenies from Petedge and King Wholesale.. I like that King Wholesale ships free so I think I'll probably buy from there only in the future. The price is WAY cheap!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

LadyMontava, great statistical information!
I guess I'd better run out and buy some for Chanel. I have never had her try them...
I'm scared to  because of all of the stories I have heard on this thread about how crazy they go over them...I can see Chanel right now flipping out over greenies









Scary thought! :new_Eyecrazy: 

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i wish my dogs could eat greenies. ellie gets sick...she throws up when she eats greenies. it sucks. so we dont let the other dogs have them. eventhough sprite would only eat if if ellie started it and made it soft. lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker doesnt get crazy when he eats them. he used to make them last a few days, but now he will sit there and eat the whole thing. i would at least give them a try...since they are so great for their teeth!  parker is on can food due to his sloppy eating habbits w/ dry (leaving morsels all over my house) so to me it is important to give him something to help keep his teeth healthy.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 22 2004, 11:32 AM
> *parker doesnt get crazy when he eats them.  he used to make them last a few days, but now he will sit there and eat the whole thing.  i would at least give them a try...since they are so great for their teeth!   parker is on can food due to his sloppy eating habbits w/ dry (leaving morsels all over my house) so to me it is important to give him something to help keep his teeth healthy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24924*


[/QUOTE]
I'll probably give them a shot...Target has them 4 for $5...sheesh, pretty steep!

~Elegant


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish Lacey would eat them. She just turns her nose up at them. She loves the bimble bones though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 22 2004, 03:02 PM
> *I'll probably give them a shot...Target has them 4 for $5...sheesh, pretty steep!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24932*


[/QUOTE]

Elegant, just be sure it is the Greenies brand and not the Nyla brand. I've heard that there is a big difference between the two and heard some negative opinions on the Nyla brand.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wasnt aware of it...how do u feed them...i didnt really understand them when i saw them in the store.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 11 2005, 07:30 PM
> *i wasnt aware of it...how do u feed them...i didnt really understand them when i saw them in the store.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29141*


[/QUOTE]
From what I could tell, it was tiny pieces of Greenie stuff... very thin teeny pieces. Our PetSmart doesn't carry them but I saw it at a specialty boutique type place. I think it's a great idea for dogs who don't like Greenies or who eat them too fast, which Kallie does. She gobbles it down. One morning she threw up and there was a huge piece of Greenie in it! I don't give them to her anymore!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

At what age can they start to have greenies?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think Lexi had her first one at 4-5 months old.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 12 2005, 12:38 PM
> *I think Lexi had her first one at 4-5 months old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29268*


[/QUOTE]
have you seen the penutz that the greeniepeople just put out? It looks like a large brown peanut i got the pettite size for Chico and he went to town on it lol i got it at petco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I almost bought a bag of them. They kind of look like little turds. LOL!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 12 2005, 02:17 PM
> *They kind of look like little turds. LOL!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29290*


[/QUOTE]

I saw them last week and said the same thing!! hahaha


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 12 2005, 04:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they breath freshners just like Greenies?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29311
[/B][/QUOTE]
Chico says tirds never tasted this good







yes it is suppose to freshen his breath too


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL, Denise


----------

